# Dreamsikles - Co-Dom Snows (Macks) only?



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Dreamsikles - obv made using the Mack Snows/Co-dom Snow genes, so if any other Snow gene was used to make a Snow Enigma Albino Eclipse et all...then would it still be termable as a Dreamsikle, or would it have to be classed as another morph, and is it even possible to give it a different `trade name` (as described below)? *Just thinking of how 2 seperate morphs - Radar and Raptor - are so alike in basically every way, and only distinguished by the strain of albino used, yet it`s commonly accepted that they are 2 wholly different kettles of fish*.

If, for example, a TUG Snow Enigma het T_Albino, Eclipse poly`het etc, etc (Raptor) was paired with a Mack Snow Raptor, then by my reckoning you`d get - 

6.25% (Mack) Dreamsikle AND 6.25% TUG Snow Enigma T_Albino Eclipse - and without having any visual clues as to just which of these were Mack or TUG, would you have to forfeit ALL the Dreamsikles made, as without test breeding you`d never know which were TUGs or which were Macks?! OR do you have to label them all as SNOW Enigma T_Albino Eclipse x,x,x? 

However, if you knew at the start that you were breeding a 2 copy TUG Raptor X 2 copy TUG Enigma het T_Albino, Eclipse and you produced the obligatory 25% TUG Snow Enigma T_Albino Eclipse, then is it impossible to give THESE ONES a totally seperate `trade name` (like the radar and raptor) as - even though it is cast iron 100% guaranteed it`s a dom snow that`s made them - it`s just not visually possible to seperate them from a Dreamsikle - so therefore, are all Snow Enigma T_Albino, Eclipse etc, etc, Dreamsikles?

Long way around the question - but sure you know what I mean?! 

* = for the purposes of thread, not a reference or starting point for is/isn`t, does/doesn`t constitute a radar :whistling2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Personal opinion, a Dreamsickle can only be applied to a Mack snow RAPTOR enigma. Any other snow mutation would have to be called something else so it can be seperated.

In the case above, they should be called snow T_albino eclipse enigmas (jungle/striped etc).

If I bought a dreamsickle, I would want to know it is Mack snow for future reference.

(BTW, I'm slightly drunk so hope that makes sense in relation to the thread :whistling2


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Im not sure about the trade names when using different albino strains but i feel sure people would re name them.
But i know people have started changing names for different snow line crosses.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> .
> But i know people have started changing names for different snow line crosses.


Well that`s kinda what I meant tbh! But just wondering really, if both the Dreamsikles and Dom Snow/Enigma/Raptor combos (as yet un-named?) were made from a Dom Snow combo X Mack combo pairing, then how would it be possible to seperate the 2 sets of snow hatchlings from each other? If they looked identical on hatching, yet had different snow genes (and each one would be prefered to be bought knowing which strain of Snow it was for future breeding/reference as Mike says) - what happens to the Dreamsikle name, does it apply to all of them/none of them or would a person just basically have to try and steer away from breeding a double Snow strain Enigma/Raptor combo, as there just isn`t a solution to saying 100% which is which?

I think it would be very useful IF the Dreamsikle name solely applied to the Mack combos - in a similar fashion to you know what you`re dealing with when you get a Radar as opposed to a Raptor - just puzzled as to if it`s actually even possible (unless both parents were same strain snow) to say `this one`s a Dreamsikle - this ones a...as yet un-named Dom Snow Raptor Enigma`


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

See these thing concern me not!:2thumb:: victory:.

Talbino eclipse snow enigma patternless striped SPLIT Super snow.:2thumb:easy.

Talbino eclipse snow enigma patternless striped.:2thumb:easy.

Really though it's down to who does it first.But trade names are just a pain.People don't buy coz of the fancy name.They buy the leo coz they like it and the genetics it holds.

On one hand there's.

Albino + Eclipse.
Talbino + Eclipse = RAPTOR.
Balbino + Eclipse = RADAR.
Ralbino + Eclipse = TYPHOON.

But them there's.

Albino + SHT.
Talbino + SHT = SUNGLOW.
Balbino + SHT = SUNGLOW.
Ralbino + SHT = SUNGLOW.

And.

Albino + SHT + Snow SPLIT Super snow.
Talbino + SHT + Snow SPLIT Super snow = SNOWGLOW.
Balbino + SHT + Snow SPLIT Super snow = SNOWGLOW.
Ralbino + SHT + Snow SPLIT Super snow = SNOWGLOW.

So if Talbino,Balbino,Ralbino is't relivent when crossed with SHT to give sunglow or snowglows in the above and these 3 albino traits aren't compatible.Why give a differant name with snows witch are compatible.


----------

